# dumb stuff we do



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

While puting gas in my ms260 I relaxed and started dreaming of goin home and getin to cook that ribeye I had been marinating in the fridge when.. i looked down.. [email protected]!! my bar oil jug was over my gas tank. Yep i had the gas tank half way full of oil!!! Got my head up my @ss. haha oh well but i know im not the only one! Anybody got any good ones to talk about?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

The other day I fried the end of my extension cord so I figured I would cut it off and put a new end on. I grabbed the Kliens and cut it off without unplugging it from the wall, needless to say the lights went out real quick.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have that electric chainsaw the wife gave me as a gag gift right next to the circular saw... both of them have their electric cords cut. The sawzall has electric tape around its "nic". And yes I have started to drive the truck off to a job without unplugging the heater core!


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> While puting gas in my ms260 I relaxed and started dreaming of goin home and getin to cook that ribeye I had been marinating in the fridge when.. i looked down.. [email protected]!! my bar oil jug was over my gas tank. Yep i had the gas tank half way full of oil!!! Got my head up my @ss. haha oh well but i know im not the only one! Anybody got any good ones to talk about?



BUMMER DUDE!!

2 weeks ago I had my trailer backed into the drive way and was welding on the side of the trailer next to the grass where I was sitting when suddenly..... HOLY :censored: :censored: SON OF A :censored:.... I lit my crotch on fire!! I was sitting in the grass on my butt and a spark lit the grass on fire, which in turn lit me on fire. Did I learn a lesson? Dang skippy. Keep a jug of water close by and put welding blanket over your... uh hum more sensitive region. Fortunately no major burns but it still hurt like :censored:


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The other day I fried the end of my extension cord so I figured I would cut it off and put a new end on. I grabbed the Kliens and cut it off without unplugging it from the wall, needless to say the lights went out real quick.



I can't stop myself... So how'd that work out for ya'? A little twitchy after that?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

SL, Now thats funny! LOL! I had to rep ya for that good chuckle!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I can't stop myself... So how'd that work out for ya'? A little twitchy after that?



No, I was good, I had the insulated handles. It was a cord that I keep plugged in all the time and spooled up, so who woulda thought?????????????


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

120 isn't that bad. Just tickles, right Nails?


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> SL, Now thats funny! LOL! I had to rep ya for that good chuckle!



I'll put pics on tomorrow of the jeans I was wearing if interested?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

You could start a whole new fashion trend.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> 120 isn't that bad. Just tickles, right Nails?



Tickles? That's one h3ll of a tickle!


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> You could start a whole new fashion trend.



I can see it now. The fashion mags would say "New for 2009, Burnt crotch jeans. Feel the burn."


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

Not as bad as someone shearing through 3-phase when you are next to it!


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Not as bad as someone shearing through 3-phase when you are next to it!



Hmmmmmm. Wonder who that could be?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 2, 2008)

Get'em while they are hot!


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 2, 2008)

Crotch caught on fire, eh? You sure you just didn't have cheap burritos with fire sauce for lunch? 

I love my father, but he has a bad habit of dinging the bay door trim with the tractor bucket when he backs it into the barn. A few days after the last repair and painting of the trim, I was backing the tractor into the barn and noticed that he had blasted the trim again on the right side of the bay. I could hardly believe it, but I stared at it so long that I blasted the left side of the bay with the other side of the bucket. Doh! :bang:


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 2, 2008)

How about rigging a branch with a false-crotch and then cutting below your false crotch? Yeh, I did that once. Good thing it was just over some landscaping and not a structure! My business partner at the time who was acting as the groundie just sort of chuckled as he rolled the chunk of tree off of the flattened marigolds.

As for putting bar oil in the gas tank - heck, probably done that at least a half dozen times in the past 20+ years! 

I had an employee drive a pickup over a few dozen potted landscape plants once. We had everything set out on the customer's driveway getting ready to install them in the landscape. I asked him to move the pickup out of the way so he got in and cranked the wheel while backing up. The front tire went right over the 1 and 2 gallon pots before getting hung up on a larger one and dragging it through the rest of the bunch. The other 3 guys along with myself just stood there looking at him with disbilief. This, of course, was before the days of Bill Engvall and 'Here's your sign..."


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got a good one. I had a stump job to do all the way on the other side of town. It was a good 30 miles one way. I get all the way there and go to unload the grinder when I realize that I don't have the keys to the grinder. I had left them on the fender of the trailer. I had used them to unlock the backpack blower and didn't put them back in the trailer toolbox.

Really ironic because EVERY time I use the keys, I put them right back in their spot on the trailer. This time I set them down and said to myself that I'd remember them since the lock and the strap to the blower where right there also. I strapped that blower and locked it down and never even touched the keys. lol

Yes, I did have extras.

Yes, I am going to get another set of extras this week.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a hold of some 440 one time that hurt. I couldnt even let go hardly. Still hard 2 laugh about it


----------



## yooper (Dec 2, 2008)

Back a few years ago I was cleaning some parts with brake cleaner spray. (I had a bad knee so I was doing allot of sitting then) I had a collection of old cookie sheets on the work bench I would use to sort through cans of bolts,nuts etc. not thinking I reached over and grabbed a round one with holes in it(it was a pizza pan with little holes)
well I was pretty liberal with the spray as I cleaned the parts on my lap......WARNING don't get brake cleaner on your "junk". it started out with a bit of itching and then all of a sudden I felt as though I was on fire "down there"
A trip to the ER and a cleaning by a male nurse did nothing for the burning....the doc told me to to apply ice to ease the burn. lucky there was a bit of snow on the ground and needless to say there where a bunch of upside down snow angles in the back yard that night.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 2, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> The other day I fried the end of my extension cord so I figured I would cut it off and put a new end on. I grabbed the Kliens and cut it off without unplugging it from the wall, needless to say the lights went out real quick.



HaHa haha was anyone watching? Hahhahahahahaha I did that hahahaha a few times!


----------



## 00chris85 (Dec 2, 2008)

i got one for ya
takin down a 12" dba cedar maybe 20' 25' foot tall, had a rope in it cuz it was a windy day. 3/4 through my back cut when the wind picks up (and the ground guy wasn't pulling) hung the tree up in the cedar next to it. not thinking left the saw next to the stump to help pull the hanger out. 
The butt rolls off the stump and on to my newer husk 335. so a new case, throttle trigger, and handle. the job payed for the repair. not impressed!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 2, 2008)

I do not know how much stuff I've lost forgetting to put the tailgate up 

I've only been driving pickup for +10 years.


----------



## blewgrass (Dec 2, 2008)

more inline with the original post, i've refueled and forgot to put the cap back on, dumping all that precious fuel onto the ground when i picked it up to start it.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 2, 2008)

This is good, I was thinking of starting a thread like this saturday when I topped of the chipper hyd with deisel -all while trying to get the ground guys attention (on cell phone) so he could get the fuel additive from the cab. I knew that lock seemed awful corroded and was thinking, man it hasnt been that long sinse I've worked has it? 2.8 gallons in hydro tank+ lost day and alot of speedy dry and hdy oil. Still, two tanks side by side with the same caps and same keys for both seems pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

*Pintle hook, anyone?*

Left 'er open after the first job we did with our chipper a few years back. Thankfully, we didn't go far to drop it off and somehow it managed to stay on the pickup the whole trip. That woulda been a quick 4 grand down the tubes. Check. Check again. Recheck.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 2, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I do not know how much stuff I've lost forgetting to put the tailgate up
> 
> I've only been driving pickup for +10 years.



I think everyone with a pickup has done that at least 2 times... or 10.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> I think everyone with a pickup has done that at least 2 times... or 10.



It's the worst with a tonneau cover, you can't tell if it's down, lost a good treestand that way.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> 120 isn't that bad. Just tickles, right Nails?



I tell ya Silver, we used to leather glove that stuff out of a bucket hot, only when no one was looking. You could even stand on a garage with dry leather gloves and not feel it, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> BUMMER DUDE!!
> 
> 2 weeks ago I had my trailer backed into the drive way and was welding on the side of the trailer next to the grass where I was sitting when suddenly..... HOLY :censored: :censored: SON OF A :censored:.... I lit my crotch on fire!! I was sitting in the grass on my butt and a spark lit the grass on fire, which in turn lit me on fire. Did I learn a lesson? Dang skippy. Keep a jug of water close by and put welding blanket over your... uh hum more sensitive region. Fortunately no major burns but it still hurt like :censored:



I hear you on burning your goods welding, I have scars to prove it. Nothing worse, I mean nothing.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

treemandan said:


> HaHa haha was anyone watching? Hahhahahahahaha I did that hahahaha a few times!



I think maybe Nitro was hiding behind a beer or two. Yes, a good time was had by all.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, I will contribute with a couple from the last few weeks. #1. I am getting geared up for a crane job and just about to go up the tree and my buisness partner hands me the 361 (on its side) I flip it over to clip it on my belt and *WTF!!!!*:censored: Lap full of gas and oil. He filled it up but forgot to put the cap's on?? OK, but how the hell do you do that and then conviently walk it over from the side handle not spilling it on himself.. HMM, not to mention, what happend to warming the saw up?? That is what was going through my mind but hey sh!t happens I guess. 

#2.. I am filling up the chipper and decide to just stick the nozzle in and wedge the cap in the handle so I can do something else for a couple minutes. Done it 1000 times before, No problem.. All the sudden I walk back over to the pump and its at like $110.00 and still going, So now Im thinking dam its never took that much before?? then the fuel starts shooting out the top of the tank making a loud wistling sound :censored: So I run over and pull the cap out of the handle but to my surprise its still shooting out and whistling. So Myself and the 2 employees stand there in amazment just watching the volcano of diesel shooting out for about 30sec then the one ground guy says to the other ground guy, HEY, just pull the nozzle out!!! BAD IDEA!! Bolth of them ended up soaked in diesel head to toe. They both looked at me with the I wanna go home look on there faces, I gave them a couple new shirts and off to work we went.. I probably would have just said screw it and sent them home but we had the crane again that day so it was essential they tuffed it out. Anyways what happened was the fuel nozzle had a small flare on the end of it and when it bottomed out on the fill spout on the top of the PLASTIC tank it created pressure and expanded the tank to the sound of 20 some odd dollars of fuel and back pressure to boot. It was quite the sight to see.. The fuel station was even less impressed then me if you can believe that...


----------



## banjobart (Dec 2, 2008)

I cut a 60 foot poplar down on my new F-150 last year. The body shop bill was $3,800 although I just paid the $250 deductable. Dumbest thing I ever did. The worst part was that the wife was watching the entire time.


----------



## asetree (Dec 2, 2008)

*cattle prod.(on the extension cord sub.)*

Decided to wire an outdoor building the easy way.

The building was already wired with outlets and lights I was just trying to get power to it.

So I decided a creative(and easy) method would be to just cut off the female end of my 100' extension cord and wire a second male end to plug into a wall outlet on the building.....and Waaalaa! I would have power. 

Halfway through the project I realized I might be creating the most dangerous extension cord in the world. It also answered the question I had posed in my mind earlier which was "Hmm....Why haven't I seen these at Home Depot.....This is brilliant"

A


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2008)

Well the last couple years I have been clearing some
large6" to 8" brush with my old ford 800 tractor and brush hog.
This tractor is a 1957 model with no headache rack or cab and
the brush way too big for the setup but I made it work as time
saved is time earned! I was hogging away on a hill the first time
and got hung up so had to back up and go at it again most times 
without a problem but this side hill made the hog slide over and
when I went forward crack on the head then the right knee!

Now a normal sob after limping back to the house would have 
learned that lumps on the head and knees should include caution.
Two days later lump still on the right side whack the left head
but no knee this time the stars were out in the day time.


Now the funny part is, I have been made fun of for wearing
my hard hat at lunch in eating establishments etc. I wear
it always so I don't forget to put it on. At the farm screw that
it is me against nature and I am gonna friggin win; Yeah right


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 2, 2008)

About 15 years ago I was backing up a trailer when the customer's wife (who was about 40 and fine,fine ,fine) walks out in this little bitty short nightie. And on top of that the wind was blowing. I backed over the mailbox then jumped out to survey the damage and ended up trying to look at her and fell in deep ditch.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> About 15 years ago I was backing up a trailer when the customer's wife (who was about 40 and fine,fine ,fine) walks out in this little bitty short nightie. And on top of that the wind was blowing. I backed over the mailbox then jumped out to survey the damage and ended up trying to look at her and fell in deep ditch.



Hell that ain't dumb that is just struttin are you part Tom?
I wonder if the hubby was


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 2, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> About 15 years ago I was backing up a trailer when the customer's wife (who was about 40 and fine,fine ,fine) walks out in this little bitty short nightie. And on top of that the wind was blowing. I backed over the mailbox then jumped out to survey the damage and ended up trying to look at her and fell in deep ditch.



And we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locoweed (Dec 2, 2008)

+1


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> And we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I think every man has done some stupid stuff when
the ladies are in view


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 2, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Left 'er open after the first job we did with our chipper a few years back. Thankfully, we didn't go far to drop it off and somehow it managed to stay on the pickup the whole trip. That woulda been a quick 4 grand down the tubes. Check. Check again. Recheck.



yup did that but my chipper pass by me tom trees:monkey:


----------



## treevet (Dec 2, 2008)

Should have casually said "I meant to do that" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Dec 2, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> About 15 years ago I was backing up a trailer when the customer's wife (who was about 40 and fine,fine ,fine) walks out in this little bitty short nightie. And on top of that the wind was blowing. I backed over the mailbox then jumped out to survey the damage and ended up trying to look at her and fell in deep ditch.



Should have just said "I meant to do that"


----------



## treevet (Dec 2, 2008)

I have 2 times boomed my 55 foot picker out, 1 time all the way and looked down to see the riggers were not down. Hard to believe but true.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 2, 2008)

treevet said:


> Should have just said "I meant to do that"



I should have. She knew she had me all messed up.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 2, 2008)

Was getting all my toys ready for the next day's wood work.

Filled up the splitter with splitter gas. Got distracted while putting the gas away in the trailer. Set the gas can down next to the saws.

Did whatever it was that misguided my attention got back to the saws, tried to remember what I was doing, remembered the 395 was run empty last time out, might I add on only the second tank of gas I had ever run through it. Half distracted again grabbed the gas can and filled the gas and oil in the saw packed up the truck and trailer, and went to bed.

Next day gettin in the truck I glanced at the 395 and POW it hit me...you stupid idiot that saw was trying to tell me...splitter gas...you dumba$$...get it out now.

So I drained it of the straight gas, put in the mix and thought mental note don't ever do that again, never!


----------



## treevet (Dec 2, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> I should have. She knew she had me all messed up.



We all been there......They got wayyyyy to much power. LOL


----------



## capetrees (Dec 2, 2008)

climb to the top of the tree and find out I have no gas in the saw

Climb to the top of the tree and realize I have the saw with the dull chain

climb the tree intending to do it freestyle then realize its too dangerous and ask for the harness and put it on IN the tree.

decide to decend on a figure eight and the rope is about 10 feet too short to make the ground but its not realized until you're about 11' from the ground

cut into a bee hive in the tree while strapped in up in the tree

and the list goes on ....


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 2, 2008)

capetrees said:


> climb to the top of the tree and find out I have no gas in the saw
> 
> Climb to the top of the tree and realize I have the saw with the dull chain
> 
> ...



CLIMB .


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 3, 2008)

I was at the local Stihl dealer one time when a guy brought his saw in for doing the same thing. Guess it happens to the best. I wonder if anyone ever threw their stove gloves in the fire while stoking the fire in the middle of the night.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## treevet (Dec 3, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> I was at the local Stihl dealer one time when a guy brought his saw in for doing the same thing. Guess it happens to the best. I wonder if anyone ever threw their stove gloves in the fire while stoking the fire in the middle of the night.



Threw the gloves in, instead of the wood. I could do that but haven't....yet.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 3, 2008)

capetrees said:


> climb to the top of the tree and find out I have no gas in the saw



One of John Ball's talks on fatality statistics in the industry touches on a fellah who was felling a largish tree. Boxelder comes to mind, but would not swear to it.

I cuts the scarf out and runs out of gas starting the back cut.

Instead of taking the saw to the gas/oil, he takes the gas/oil to the saw...

Starts filling the saw...right in line with the fell...in front of the scarf...

An example on how to avoid a low probability fatality accident. It happened to someone it could happen to you, unlikely but could.

I know someone who's employee was walking with a running saw. Fell on it and severed his neck. No one saw it, so no one was sure how it happened. 

Statistically improbable, but possible. Git the chainbreak, walk with it in one hand, and bar to the back.

Habitual free climbing? Habitual one handing?

OK, I'll quit preaching:angrysoapbox: 

I need a climbing off the soapbox .gif


----------



## BluestemTree (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone ever nick a hydro line in the bucket? I did that this year. Sloppy, stupid, expensive.....


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> It's the worst with a tonneau cover, you can't tell if it's down, lost a good treestand that way.



bummer


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I hear you on burning your goods welding, I have scars to prove it. Nothing worse, I mean nothing.



It burned the jeans pretty good, got me little. Fortunatley I caught it in time to prevent any major burning. I might end up with a little scaring though. it still hurts some what.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

capetrees said:


> climb to the top of the tree and find out I have no gas in the saw
> 
> Climb to the top of the tree and realize I have the saw with the dull chain
> 
> ...



Ummmmmm.... accident prone I believe is the correct term


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my burnt jeans.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 3, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Ummmmmm.... accident prone I believe is the correct term




never had an accident ever


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 3, 2008)

12 years old, camping in a 20 acre field cooking bacon. Grease spilled and the wind blew until the all the gear and the field were black with ash. We ran to the ranger station and told the ranger who called the fire department to watch it all go down with no need to stop it. The ranger said not to worry we did the right thing and added that it happens often. Now the kicker is my mother was coming to pick us up after a night of camping. The look on her face as she pulled up in the car as the four boys sat in the police car was freakin' horror. I guess that proves that my mom really loves me. I can't think of any mishaps recently. :monkey:


----------



## TreeBot (Dec 3, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Here's my burnt jeans.



OK that was too close for comfort.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 3, 2008)

SLlandscape said:


> Here's my burnt jeans.



Man.... what a cod burner.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 3, 2008)

*not me but funny.....*

My old boss and I were going to the station to fuel the bucket. He was first in the bucket and I followed in his car. When we got there a good looking female friend of his was at the pump. So he pulls up and jumps out to talk to her. Without setting the air brakes. The bucket truck started rolling forward about 30 seconds later right toward her car and the pumps. I was blowing the horn like crazy since I wouldn't be able to get to the bucket before him. He looked at me like"what the hell do you want" Then he realized ran like his azz was on fire and head catching and jumped in and stopped it just in time. I barely got a thanks. Pretty funny though.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

capetrees said:


> never had an accident ever



I was refering to the bee hive and decending on a short rope.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 3, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> OK that was too close for comfort.



WAY TO CLOSE!!!! IT F'ING HURT!!!!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 4, 2008)

Showed up at the job site, on a day where we didn't need the chipper, with the electrical cord still in the truck socket.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 4, 2008)

I do alot of mountain bike riding. 
Own a trek 9800 OCLV carbon fibre bike with pedals that your shoes clip into.
Twist your heel to the outside and they unclip and release.

Was on my way home from the trails and a vette with 2 really good looking females pulls up beside me.

We both pull up to the stop sign. I say " How you doing ? "
I look at them and forget to unclip.

Fall over, still clipped to the pedals. 
Lie there and listen to them laughing as they peel rubber away from me.

I thought, that's cool.

I mean really, it's hard to look cool lying on your back with a bicycle stuck to your feet.


----------



## SLlandscape (Dec 4, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I do alot of mountain bike riding.
> Own a trek 9800 OCLV carbon fibre bike with pedals that your shoes clip into.
> Twist your heel to the outside and they unclip and release.
> 
> ...



    Women can turn any man into a clumsy babbling idiot. Right mckeetree? Back in May I was drilling some 5' deep post holes, when a VERY good looking woman, whom I had been dating for a month when this happened, brought me lunch. Being a guy, I paid to much attention to her legs as she was walking towards me, and not where I was walking and stepped right into the hole I had just drilled and fell in up to my butt. And of course, she started laughing hysterically at me. While sitting there with one leg in the hole, and my other knee jacked up to my ear, I looked at her and said, "what? I can't help it, I'm a guy."


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 4, 2008)

asetree said:


> Decided to wire an outdoor building the easy way.
> 
> The building was already wired with outlets and lights I was just trying to get power to it.
> 
> ...



Actually, that works quite well if the out-building is only wired with 120 volts. There is a darn good chance of overloading your circuits, though.

That's exactly how I feed power to any of my buildings when the power goes out. Disconnect the main breaker, then plug in a 240 generator into a 50 amp wall plug with an "extension cord" rated for that amperage. You need to turn off appliances until the usage does not exceed the generator.

DON"T forget to disconnect the main power!!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 4, 2008)

I was stumpgrinding with my stumpmaster (simular to alpine magnum) on a steep downhill and got a little tired so tried operating it from the other side of the ts760 powerhead. Was kinda tricky running it form the RHS but was going okay until I smelt some burning then looked down.

You can see where the patch is where the burnhole is, thankfully chainsaw pants offer so much protection!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2008)

> DON"T forget to disconnect the main power!!



So true, lots of power workers get hurt because people forget.



> "what? I can't help it, I'm a guy."



My wife and I have been together a little less then 4 years, so I still enjoy the grabass games. I think the fun is wearing off for her. "You are SUCH a guy!"


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 4, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So true, lots of power workers get hurt because people forget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 4, 2008)

*Free electricity !!*

It takes an electrician to understand this story...



ropensaddle said:


> .... What really is wild is inductive pickup voltage in lines parallel to each other
> and has resulted in definate fatalities.



I knew an old electrician that told me how he got power on the farm when he was a boy, years before rural electrification was completed. The high minded utility company put a power line through their fields, and then wouldn't set them any electrical service at a price they could afford, nor would they pay them for the use of their land.

Naturally, they were outraged. Their solution: they strung a single wire strand for about 1/4 mile, exactly parallel to the high voltage wire the utility company put up [back then, they didn't put the primaries on very tall poles]. 

FREE ELECTRICITY !! 
(inductive pickup, for those folks that don't understand how that would work)

Naturally it was unfused, with no way to turn off the voltage. They controlled the amount of voltage they got from their free source by pulling the tension on their wire so that it came closer or moved farther away from the primary wire. Turning on the well pump? _Better raise the wire a little bit!_ Don't raise it too tight, you'll blow all the light bulbs !

Bill told me that the light bulbs were their voltage indicator, and that they had one lit up by their rope to tension the wire. Too dim: raise the wire. Too bright, let 'er down before you hurt something!

He reported to me that the utility company tried to make them take it down, lawsuits were filed against the farmer for stealing the electricity. The courts found that it was their land, and they couldn't be stealing electricity since there was no connection to the primary, and the electric field was being thrown away by the utility co. They eventually forced the farmers to loose their free electricity because another lawsuit correctly alleged that it was a public health hazard to have an electrical source that could not be turned off.

Old Bill's eyes still gleamed when he told me of all the years of free electricity they got. He liked to gloat about getting even with them for stealing the use of their farmland.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2008)

There was a guy in the MKE area who was powering his garage and yard lights with an induction coil mounted on the garage on the edge of the ROW for transmission.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 4, 2008)

How close did he have the coil? 

I don't suppose you know the primary voltage, either?


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 4, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So true, lots of power workers get hurt because people forget.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have been together a little less then 4 years, so I still enjoy the grabass games. I think the fun is wearing off for her. "You are SUCH a guy!"



Yeah just wait. It really wears off after 20 years.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 4, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Yeah just wait. It really wears off after 20 years.



Yeah I hear that I feel like Al Bundy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 5, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Yeah just wait. It really wears off after 20 years.



So I'll be in my 60's when I get tired of chasing her around the house?


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 5, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So I'll be in my 60's when I get tired of chasing her around the house?



Gentlemen, I don't thing age (yours or hers) has much to do with the chasing game. Add a few kids to the mix (expecially if the mother is nursing a baby) and the chasing game pretty much comes to a halt. The last thing any woman wants after a day of changing diapers and nursing a baby is a grabby husband. I believe the term my wife uses to describe it is 'sensory overload'. "I don't want anybody touching me! I've been touched all day!"


----------



## treevet (Dec 5, 2008)

Speaking from someone about to hit 60, all the kids are thru college and the chasing through the house still happens only not on a daily basis.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 5, 2008)

treevet said:


> Speaking from someone about to hit 60, all the kids are thru college and the chasing through the house still happens only not on a daily basis.



Here's to you and you better half. 

My folks went into their 70's, till my Mom's back pain made it impossible. They still hold hands all the time though.:angel:


----------



## treevet (Dec 5, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Here's to you and you better half.
> 
> My folks went into their 70's, till my Mom's back pain made it impossible. They still hold hands all the time though.:angel:



That is real cool.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I think every man has done some stupid stuff when
> the ladies are in view



I was blasting down Walnut street in Philly on my mountain bike ( I was a messenger). I was always on the lookout for the ladies when I spied one. I kept looking back as a drove on and didn't see the car turning in front of me. I hit the front fender pedaling at top speed, creased the crap out of it and went bouncing off the hood and landed on the street. Someone was handing me my wallet back while I was trying to hook up with the driver of the car I had just hit. She was cute to. We went to the 16th Street Bar and Grill later on.
This is really not the only time I have hit cars with my bicycle although I have never been hit by a car while on my bicycle.


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 6, 2008)

*bicycle incident*

HAHAHA i did the same thing except i wasnt looking at a girl. (it would have made the story that much better) 

i was biking across a college campus late for class, got busy watching the moving cars and forgot about the stationary ones. ran headlong into a car just ahead of the left front wheel. 

next thing i know im above the car hood. from this vantage point i can tell that it is white, not made in america, this is gunna hurt, and i cant find the stop button. 

the bicycle was a 70 dollar walmart special, the dealer quote to fix the car $700! her boyfriend did the work for like $150.

funniest part was the campus PD tried to book me for a hit and run!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2008)

371groundie said:


> HAHAHA i did the same thing except i wasnt looking at a girl. (it would have made the story that much better)
> 
> i was biking across a college campus late for class, got busy watching the moving cars and forgot about the stationary ones. ran headlong into a car just ahead of the left front wheel.
> 
> ...



Its called " a John Ritter". Now when you are laying on the ground with all your stuff scattered around ( the bike, backpack, walkman,etc) that's called a " yard sale".
You say " Dude, I was booking down the road when I pulled a John Ritter but nobody came to the yard sale." 
I used to antogonize the taxi cabs to get them to chase me but you have to be real special to smash into a parked car. I know that from experiance.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2008)

Way back I was working in a auto repair shop as an apprentice. I really didn't know very much. The owner, an experianced tech and I were standing there talking about putting more fluid in the in ground lift. I thought I was paying attention when they said " put the lift up and pull the plug." It made sense to me cause the plug was under the lift and the lift was acting like it was low- it was shaking and vibrating when you ried to put a car on it.
So I finish the car I was working on and took it out. I came back and raised the lift all the way and stuck my 1/2 inch air gun on the fill plug...
I got blasted off my feet from the oil shootin out but was able to catch the plug which I was trying to get back in when someone pushed me out of the way of the falling lift.
The shop owners' 67 vette convertable ( a real show car) was in the bay next to mine so you get the idea. The entire shop was splattered in tractor oil from floor to ceiling.
The lifts the guy had were crap. If you know anything about in ground lifts you know how dangerous they can be if they aren't working right. They have a support rod which keeps the main piston from turning in its bore, well at least they are supoosed to. I didn't know this when I stuck a big pry bar under a truck and spun the whole thing pretty much right off the lift. The lift stared to spin as well but then after about 90 degrees it just stopped, the truck didn't stop.
When I think back I should have sued the guy for letting an apprentice mess around with broke stuff like that. Happens a lot in this work. Guys just send novices out with no real supervision.
The guy was real apologitic about the lift spinning thing and the oil? Well, I swear I thought they said to put it up first. I mean you had to get to the plug somehow. I could barely use the lifts because one: I was untrained and two: they was broke... but I was supoosed to to... everyday.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 6, 2008)

OK here's mine..

I was running the rope for Big Jon in July... He was roping out wood on a 85' oak in the backyard between the drive and the woods... I forget why I set it up like this, but I was using the pindle hitch on the pickup truck, parked in the drive, as an anchor point for the porta wrap.. I asked some question about why he wasn't taking bigger pieces... Anyhow a couple cuts later, I AM looking up, and just as the piece begins to fall, I look down at the rope in my hand and realize that is all I got... a rope in my hand... no wraps!

Well it was only a second or two before I gave up even trying to slow the wood down... And watched it take out the service line to the house.. Of course I had to listen to John for a long time, about how I was asking him to take bigger cuts when I couldn't even handle what he was givin'...

Well it all worked out...The reason the tree was coming down is becasue it had recently dropped a large limb that took out the same service line. So the siding still needed to be repaired from the original damage.. No harm there... and the electric company came out and restrung the line n/c..

And with the line out of the way, the rest of the tree was dropped in one easy cut and fell right next to the drive, making it a much easier pick for the log truck than fishing it out of the woods.. Still in 25 + years, that is the only time I can remember even seeing anyone forgetting to take the wraps...


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 6, 2008)

murphy4trees said:


> OK here's mine..
> 
> I was running the rope for Big Jon in July... He was roping out wood on a 85' oak in the backyard between the drive and the woods... I forget why I set it up like this, but I was using the pindle hitch on the pickup truck, parked in the drive, as an anchor point for the porta wrap.. I asked some question about why he wasn't taking bigger pieces... Anyhow a couple cuts later, I AM looking up, and just as the piece begins to fall, I look down at the rope in my hand and realize that is all I got... a rope in my hand... no wraps!
> 
> ...



We would have had an operation to get my foot outta yer:censored:
Well maybe not but there would have been some bitc?ing for sure
and plenty riving for a long long time.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 6, 2008)

murphy4trees said:


> OK here's mine..
> 
> I was running the rope for Big Jon in July... He was roping out wood on a 85' oak in the backyard between the drive and the woods... I forget why I set it up like this, but I was using the pindle hitch on the pickup truck, parked in the drive, as an anchor point for the porta wrap.. I asked some question about why he wasn't taking bigger pieces... Anyhow a couple cuts later, I AM looking up, and just as the piece begins to fall, I look down at the rope in my hand and realize that is all I got... a rope in my hand... no wraps!
> 
> ...



See? Being sucessfull in this work just comes down to dumb luck.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> See? Being sucessfull in this work just comes down to dumb luck.



HMM!!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> HMM!!



Hmm yourself. it was a joke but DAM if it ain't true!


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Hmm yourself. it was a joke but DAM if it ain't true!



Luck will only get you so far but you are right, its essential to have a little luck to make it as a tree man day in and day out!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Luck will only get you so far but you are right, its essential to have a little luck to make it as a tree man day in and day out!!



Luck is what happens when the best plan coupled with
knowledge and experiance fails :hmm3grin2orange: 











































Not when we forget all of it lol


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

I never quite understood the phrase" I'd rather be lucky than good" ( or something like that). You all have heard it?
I guess it could mean a lot but I never really subscribed to it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I never quite understood the phrase" I'd rather be lucky than good" ( or something like that). You all have heard it?
> I guess it could mean a lot but I never really subscribed to it.



Poor feller ya mean ya never got lucky? :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Poor feller ya mean ya never got lucky? :monkey:



No just good...real real good.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 7, 2008)

treemandan said:


> No just good...real real good.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ha ha ha that is not what she told me about you :monkey:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> > No just good...real real good.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 7, 2008)

Just like the show....the dan must go on...and on...and on.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 7, 2008)

Not me, but my best friend. Just out of High School and working for a landscape company removing concrete patio slabs (24x24x1" thick). Day is very hot and were in loose fitting shorts and work boots (working on our tans). 

We were always having contests (how many rolls of sod you can fit in a wheel barrow and still move it, etc.), so as we are loading these patio slabs into the wheelbarrow, by buddy has stacked 4 of them in there (flat) with the 5th on in his hands when the wheelbarrow starts to tip towards him, he leans his pelvis into the wheelbarrow to stop it from tipping over and then drops the patio slab he is carrying, flattening the area in the front of his shorts. 

He screams like a little girl (I'm thinking that is what he's become) and then thrusts his hips back to "pull out". He hits the ground before the wheelbarrow does and is screaming and tearing out chunks of sod with his hands when the boss comes over and asks what the *&%$ is going on. 

At that point my buddy lowers his shorts to examine the damage. (I hope to never see that color again) The boss drives him to the hospital. 

I dropped by his house that night and teasingly asked him if they splinted it up or down or if the Doctor told him to keep it elevated. He said that it was just badly bruised and scraped, but everyone working in the emergency ward that day had to come by to examine it.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Just like the show....the dan must go on...and on...and on.



I am sorry, beg your pardon, please capitilize the name. He gets all freaked if you don't, thanks.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

squad143 said:


> Not me, but my best friend. Just out of High School and working for a landscape company removing concrete patio slabs (24x24x1" thick). Day is very hot and were in loose fitting shorts and work boots (working on our tans).
> 
> We were always having contests (how many rolls of sod you can fit in a wheel barrow and still move it, etc.), so as we are loading these patio slabs into the wheelbarrow, by buddy has stacked 4 of them in there (flat) with the 5th on in his hands when the wheelbarrow starts to tip towards him, he leans his pelvis into the wheelbarrow to stop it from tipping over and then drops the patio slab he is carrying, flattening the area in the front of his shorts.
> 
> ...



I am not sure I follow completely but it does sound real bad.


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 7, 2008)

*friday*

friday afternoon i got the call my Father in law was in the hospital after a fall from some scaffolding (note to self, only trust staging you built yourself)

so when i get home the wife and are are gunna drive the 2 hrs to see him. i got lots of things on the brain and should have known somthing would go bad. 

i have a ladder rack on my truck even though i dont own a ladder or a canoe. i back into my garage and its a snug fit so i have hung a golf ball from a string to tell me when to stop. when the ladder rack hits the golf ball the receiver hitch has about 3 inches before the wall...... but only when the tailgate is up. 

i always 'buckle up' my saws and fuel cans with bungie cords, so i didnt loose anything, and i didnt hurt the gate itself. but the gate doesnt line up with the bodywork anymore. hopefully i can fix its pivot point so it closes again. 

oh yeah and i have to fix the sheetrock before the landlord sees it. ( i hate doing sheetrock)


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 7, 2008)

i will sometimes pull the starter cord when the saw is already running:monkey:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

OK.ever buy new chain and say i,m goin through some wood now.
just to find you put it on backwards after you try to bury it in tree.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> OK.ever buy new chain and say i,m goin through some wood now.
> just to find you put it on backwards after you try to bury it in tree.



Wait, you can cut with it on backwards? I did that my very first day.The second I almost took someone's foot off but that was both of our faults.
I was the rookie trying to get a 44 started and he was the guy who should have known not to come near me. I got it running and starting to bring it off the ground while still on half choke with the chain spinning, he was trying to walk by from behind me and almost got it... less than an inch.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

yea i know but i did not start this thread,just posted some of the dumb sh_t i do.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea i know but i did not start this thread,just posted some of the dumb sh_t i do.



No I really did that on my first day, actually it was the first thing I did in my illustrious carrer. Its kinda been going like that ever since. No, not really but it hurts to think how far I could have gotten if I had the chain on right this whole time.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

lmao!!


----------



## landrvrnut22 (Dec 8, 2008)

371groundie said:


> i have a ladder rack on my truck even though i dont own a ladder or a canoe. i back into my garage and its a snug fit so i have hung a golf ball from a string to tell me when to stop. when the ladder rack hits the golf ball the receiver hitch has about 3 inches before the wall...... but only when the tailgate is up.




Along this same line, a few months after I got my truck, a nice clean 2001 Dodge 2500, Quad cab, Long bed, 4x4, Diesel 6spd, I had to move a trailer a light plant at work. Light plant pops off the hitch, and the safety chains catch the hitch, which slams the bottom of the mast of the light plant into my tailgate. This puts a huge CONCAVE dent in the tailgate. So I got a tailgate from the boneyard, and paint it, get it put on.

About 3 months later, get home from a horse show late on Sunday night. It had been cold and raining all day. I was dead beat tired, and so was my wife. She unloads the horses in the drive, and I take the trailer out back to unhitch it. I block the wheels, unlock the hitch, undo the chains, and electric, all in the pouring rain. Pull away from it, and hear a loud bang, and truck stops dead. I have a gooseneck horse trailer, and failed to lower the tailgate. :censored: :censored: :censored: So now I have a CONVEX tailgate in the replacement. Still works, just latch is a little stiff.

Now just recently at work, I had about 40 2x4-10' on top of the tailgate. I tell the laborer to unload them while I take a phone call. He goes out to the truck and before I can open my mouth, drops the tailgate with all the 2x4' on it. He cant hold the weight, and drops the tailgate, breaking the straps, and putting a crease across the tailgate when it hits the top of the bumper. 

I am not even going to fix it.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 8, 2008)

landrvrnut22 said:


> Now just recently at work, I had about 40 2x4-10' on top of the tailgate. I tell the laborer to unload them while I take a phone call. He goes out to the truck and before I can open my mouth, drops the tailgate with all the 2x4' on it. He cant hold the weight, and drops the tailgate, breaking the straps, and putting a crease across the tailgate when it hits the top of the bumper.
> 
> I am not even going to fix it.



you kinda asked for that one, huh? stacking the wood flat is how it should be done. don't blame the laborer. the superintendent is supposed to be the smart one.


----------



## landrvrnut22 (Dec 8, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> you kinda asked for that one, huh? stacking the wood flat is how it should be done. don't blame the laborer. the superintendent is supposed to be the smart one.



Remember, this is about the dumb stuff we do. I think the tailgate on my truck is cursed.


----------



## treebilly (Dec 8, 2008)

how about trashing your dually fender on your own mail box


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 8, 2008)

landrvrnut22 said:


> Remember, this is about the dumb stuff we do. I think the tailgate on my truck is cursed.



sorry. so true , and I bet you're right. you curse it everyday. 

I came back to Texas with a round trip ticket that ends right at x-mas. now realizing that was pushing it, I'm watching TV half the time.

thats my dumb move this year.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if this is the thread to
mention the time?  Nah probably not!:monkey:


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 8, 2008)

landrvrnut22 said:


> Remember, this is about the dumb stuff we do. I think the tailgate on my truck is cursed.




Says here in my book of "How to Undo Curses", a week of heavy drinking for that one and your good to go.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

LMAO im so glad i started this!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> you kinda asked for that one, huh? stacking the wood flat is how it should be done. don't blame the laborer. the superintendent is supposed to be the smart one.



Dude, I see your point, 40 2x4 resting on the gate should have probably been avoided but still... The tailgate dropper sounds like he needs to touch the chain on the saw to tell if its running or not.
Although I see your point I don't really agree with it. We can argue it if you want.Not that I would try to prove you wrong, I think its a good topic.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

treebilly said:


> how about trashing your dually fender on your own mail box



Normal everyday behavior.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2008)

TexasTreemonkey said:


> LMAO im so glad i started this!



You should be feeling better about yourself by now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh OK shoot once upon a time when I was
having a bad hair day, I was standing up on the bow
of a 14 foot flatbottom boat paddleing from that position.
I looked over at a couple that was watching me and thought
yeah they must think I am cool. Well just before I was about 
to get to my trotline a very small submerged stump was in
my path and boat stopped but I did not. I get back in the boat
and look toward the couple which had no expression emotion
and hollered laugh it was funny! They still did not laugh I
guess they thought I might be offended. I don't care when
I see something stupid I lmao.


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (Dec 9, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh OK shoot once upon a time when I was
> having a bad hair day, I was standing up on the bow
> of a 14 foot flatbottom boat paddleing from that position.
> I looked over at a couple that was watching me and thought
> ...



PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## oldugly (Dec 14, 2008)

Roping a big elm down from a bucket truck. I got finished topping the tree, and set a rope to pull down the spar. The saw was low on gas, so I kneeled by the truck and filled up the new topping saw I had just bought, took the time to tighten the chain, etc. The groundman wanted help tying off the rope to the front of the truck so I went over to him, posted him at the end of the driveway to set cones up and block the little gravel road, so we could pull the spar over into the driveway.

Jumped in the truck to tighten the rope, cranked the wheel to get the right position, and started backing up. The truck seemed like it had sunk in the driveway some, so I gave it some extra throttle, and pulled it out of the "hole".

I got out to see what kind of hole I had been in and found my brand new little Johnsered 2135 new gas, nice tight chain, smashed into the driveway.
So 389.00 spent on a 200.00 little drop and leave.


----------



## treevet (Dec 14, 2008)

oldugly said:


> I got out to see what kind of hole I had been in and found my brand new little Johnsered 2135 new gas, nice tight chain, smashed into the driveway.
> So 389.00 spent on a 200.00 little drop and leave.



Ouch


----------



## woodchux (Dec 15, 2008)

We were grinding out a monster oak stump a few years back, and the charging system on the grinder (630 tow behind) was going out and not charging the battery properly. I dont remember if we had stalled the grinder or shut it off to put in more motor oil, but the battery went dead towards the end of the job and i had the bright idea of unhooking it from the truck so we could turn the truck around and jump start the grinder. Anyhow as soon as i unlatched the ball hitch, the grinder flips over... upside-down in the stump hole. 
Other things ive done include trying to spur up a tree after a taking a break ... without putting the spikes back on. Twice ive tried to dump loads of brush out of the dump trailer... while its still tied down. What a pain trying to undo knots that are loaded with tension afterwords. :censored: 
When i first started climbing i was cutting out a tricky white oak , tight drop zone ,tree about 100 foot. The kid i hired to climb the tree ended up puking his guts up and pussed out on the tree , so i had to do it. Anyway i was in the process of taking out the top 25-30 feet, made my notch , started the back cut...Some how i managed to hear the groundman yelling so i stop. Thank god i did because i was still tied into the section i was cutting... 

Be Safe


----------



## treevet (Dec 15, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Anyway i was in the process of taking out the top 25-30 feet, made my notch , started the back cut...Some how i managed to hear the groundman yelling so i stop. Thank god i did because i was still tied into the section i was cutting...
> 
> Be Safe



Guy used to have my equipment yard did that and when he realized it he tried in vain to cut the line with power saw and ran it into his chest. They couldn't tell what killed him. John Magrino, RIP, Rest in Peace.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 15, 2008)

woodchux said:


> We were grinding out a monster oak stump a few years back, and the charging system on the grinder (630 tow behind) was going out and not charging the battery properly. I dont remember if we had stalled the grinder or shut it off to put in more motor oil, but the battery went dead towards the end of the job and i had the bright idea of unhooking it from the truck so we could turn the truck around and jump start the grinder. Anyhow as soon as i unlatched the ball hitch, the grinder flips over... upside-down in the stump hole.
> Other things ive done include trying to spur up a tree after a taking a break ... without putting the spikes back on. Twice ive tried to dump loads of brush out of the dump trailer... while its still tied down. What a pain trying to undo knots that are loaded with tension afterwords. :censored:
> When i first started climbing i was cutting out a tricky white oak , tight drop zone ,tree about 100 foot. The kid i hired to climb the tree ended up puking his guts up and pussed out on the tree , so i had to do it. Anyway i was in the process of taking out the top 25-30 feet, made my notch , started the back cut...Some how i managed to hear the groundman yelling so i stop. Thank god i did because i was still tied into the section i was cutting...
> 
> Be Safe



Thats scary!! The first company I ever worked for, The owner did just that. Although he never stoped cutting, lucky for him it was a small top and it just fliped him up-side down and hung him from his lanyard


----------



## buildmyown (Dec 15, 2008)

Not tree related but a few years back I was driving a flat bed. Get a call for a brake down. Get to the car and its this smokin chick that just got out of work from one of the local adult entertainment clubs. So I hooked up her brand new Land Rover and as Im loading it Im to busy flirting and looking that I dont watch where my hand is on the side of the bed well lets just say I ended up with 3 broken fingers. If that isnt bad enough as a screem like a little girl and jump back I hit the PTO release for the winch and the Rover rolls right off the bed and just misses a light poll.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 15, 2008)

buildmyown said:


> Not tree related but a few years back I was driving a flat bed. Get a call for a brake down. Get to the car and its this smokin chick that just got out of work from one of the local adult entertainment clubs. So I hooked up her brand new Land Rover and as Im loading it Im to busy flirting and looking that I dont watch where my hand is on the side of the bed well lets just say I ended up with 3 broken fingers. If that isnt bad enough as a screem like a little girl and jump back I hit the PTO release for the winch and the Rover rolls right off the bed and just misses a light poll.



Well did ya atleast get her #???


----------



## buildmyown (Dec 15, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Well did ya atleast get her #???




A gentlemen never tells Good thing im not a gentlemen. Yeah lets just say she was interesting and I think I still have a buch of free VIP passes to that club.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 15, 2008)

buildmyown said:


> A gentlemen never tells Good thing im not a gentlemen. Yeah lets just say she was interesting and I think I still have a buch of free VIP passes to that club.



:hmm3grin2orange: dreams are wonderful ehhhhh:monkey:


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 16, 2008)

*Bad dad*

Get out and look before you back up... My five year old is less then impressed and the fact the three year old thinks its hilarious is about to get her knocked on the head.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it is called Visa lol


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 1, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> I was at the local Stihl dealer one time when a guy brought his saw in for doing the same thing. Guess it happens to the best. I wonder if anyone ever threw their stove gloves in the fire while stoking the fire in the middle of the night.



I threw my shoe in 1 time. It was late and dark and just grabbed soemthign and thein said o SH**.


----------



## Scots Climber (Jan 1, 2009)

I do a lot of winter mountaineering and ice climbing. One time I'd been out in Coire an t'Sneachda, near Aviemore in Scotland. Anyway I'd just climbed the hardest route of my life so far, White Magic grade 7,VII. I was so elated my head was all over the place... Walking back to the car through knee deep snow I caught one of my crampons on the other... arse over face 200ft down a 45 degree slope in front of the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue Team. Bruised body and ego.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 1, 2009)

Does torquing down on the last 2 teeth on stumpgrinder,while installing new ones,only to realize i put 2 teeth from the discard pile on count.
On top[ of that ,Ithink they were 2 of the worse ones.


----------



## MO-Iron (Jan 1, 2009)

Elderly neighbor calls and ask if I will see if I can get his tractor restarted. When I arrive a 4020 John Deere is in the yard along with anti-freeze jugs, water hose and a Milk crate at the front weights. Neighbor explains that he was checking the anti-freeze, but the tester would'nt reach the fluid so he adds 2 gallons of anti-freeze. Tester still won't draw fluid so he starts the engine and starts adding water with the hose. Most of You know the end. 4020's have the fuel tank in front of the radiator!

By the way, sign me up for the ripped the tailgate off the truck with the goose neck trailer club.

Mo-Iron


----------



## treevet (Jan 1, 2009)

Went up a big ash take down that I knew had a 8 foot column of honey bee nest in it at about 20 degrees F. No prob there but slammed the trunk in the afternoon when I should have waited until the next morning when real cold again. Got stung 20 plus times running all around the neighborhood.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is one in my mean childhood days I was out at the hog farm and they had a hot hog fence. I was down on my hands and knees about 7 years old try to coax this sow to eat a green blade of grass and get shocked. The hog got right up to the fence and I was carefully pushing the green dew laden blade of grass near the snout of the hog. The blade of grass hit the 220 and knocked me a complete flip while my cousins ltao. I did not know it would go through grass then but nothing like finding it out on your own I should not have been so mean then anyway.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 2, 2009)

Several (actually many) years ago I yanked out a conifer stump with the truck in someones front yard, and pulled out a water pipe, not that dumb but ever wanting to keep customers happy I dived straight on to the broken pipe like I was going to be able to stop the flow. I wrestled with that pipe for several seconds before giving up. Greeeen horrn!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Several (actually many) years ago I yanked out a conifer stump with the truck in someones front yard, and pulled out a water pipe, not that dumb but ever wanting to keep customers happy I dived straight on to the broken pipe like I was going to be able to stop the flow. I wrestled with that pipe for several seconds before giving up. Greeeen horrn!



Now that right there is pretty a GD funny mental picture, lol.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 2, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Now that right there is pretty a GD funny mental picture, lol.



Glad to share it! My guys were like WTF then I was like the same. It was one of my most embarrassing moments. When I'm back with those guys (in England) I still get ribbed for it!.


----------



## Climbing mike (Jan 4, 2009)

I was at a stop light in my grapple truck looking over at the gas station at this beautiful girl getting gas. I looked up the light was green and the cars in front of me were moving. I hit the gas and was staring at the girl, when the truck started it shook a little like a transmission slip. I was staring at the girl and I kept hearing a screeching sound, when my helper said are you going to stop I said why he said your pushing the car in front of you down the road. I was at 25 mph and the lady in a small compact car was in front of me standing on the brakes but kept getting faster. 

I would love to have had that on tape. Turns out it was a neghbor of mine and she got an estimate of $1100 but told me to give her $500 and she was happy.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one that happend a while ago, I was workign on a saw and wanted to check if the gas line was holding air so i put the compressor up to in and held down the air...... O #### hight presshure gas comes spraying out at my face all over me the eyes mouth ext. I was pissed i forgot to drain the dam gas. Either way it was a dumb idea.
Matt


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 6, 2009)

*High Voltage Power Line*

I was hauling reject cement mix in a 20 ton t-800 Kenworth.
Backed into the freshly excavated drive, raised the bed and promptly dumped 20 ton in a nice clean pile. I pulled my truck forward about 20 feet, yank the air brake and get ready to jump out of the truck and onto a dozer to spread it out....all of the sudden I hear a buddy of mine screaming on my CB all while he is blowing his air-horn full tilt! "DON'T GET OUT DON'T GET OUT POWER LINE IS CAUGHT ON YOU TRUCK." I couldn't figure what the fuss was all about....I stuck my head out the window and there was a live high-voltage line direct off the transformer drapped over my bed and part of the cab. I had to sit there for 2 hours waiting for the power company to take care of the situation. SCARY stuff. Also worthy of noting, I ripped the power line off of the house it was connected to and destroyed about 8 ft of new siding. 

What a great day.


----------



## slinger (Jan 6, 2009)

I was limbing a lightning struck oak w/ my PS3410 TH, set the saw down got on my tractor an promptly backed over the saw . Cracked top handle rest of the saw OK


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't close the tailgate tightly on my pickup yesterday. Hit a pothole and looked back in my rearview to see my new snowblower catapulting end over end down the highway at 55mph.  

Dohhhhh!


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 11, 2009)

got my quad stuck plowing the wood road, (got it stuck in a 1/2 frozen stream) no problem winch it out rite? nope winch cable breaks! so walk about a mile to the truck get it in their. Back up to the quad and truck slides to the left and gets stuck!!! :help: finaly hand winch the truck out and pull the quad out... It was great. 
Matt


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 11, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Didn't close the tailgate tightly on my pickup yesterday. Hit a pothole and looked back in my rearview to see my new snowblower catapulting end over end down the highway at 55mph.
> 
> Dohhhhh!


something very similar happened to me about a year ago my brand new (RACE BIKE) yzf-450 went out of the back of truck at about 50 mph:censored: :bang: I just left the track and the bike only had 4hrs on it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 12, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> I was hauling reject cement mix in a 20 ton t-800 Kenworth.
> Backed into the freshly excavated drive, raised the bed and promptly dumped 20 ton in a nice clean pile. I pulled my truck forward about 20 feet, yank the air brake and get ready to jump out of the truck and onto a dozer to spread it out....all of the sudden I hear a buddy of mine screaming on my CB all while he is blowing his air-horn full tilt! "DON'T GET OUT DON'T GET OUT POWER LINE IS CAUGHT ON YOU TRUCK." I couldn't figure what the fuss was all about....I stuck my head out the window and there was a live high-voltage line direct off the transformer drapped over my bed and part of the cab. I had to sit there for 2 hours waiting for the power company to take care of the situation. SCARY stuff. Also worthy of noting, I ripped the power line off of the house it was connected to and destroyed about 8 ft of new siding.
> 
> What a great day.



Furred no questions.


----------

